# ping: socket: Address family not supported by protocol

## bagas

Hello.

My system Linux 5.10.52-gentoo x86_64.

Noticed such an error.

```
ping google.com

ping: socket: Address family not supported by protocol

PING google.com (173.194.222.138) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from lo-in-f138.1e100.net (173.194.222.138): icmp_seq=1 ttl=109 time=31.2 ms

64 bytes from lo-in-f138.1e100.net (173.194.222.138): icmp_seq=2 ttl=109 time=31.3 ms

64 bytes from lo-in-f138.1e100.net (173.194.222.138): icmp_seq=3 ttl=109 time=31.2 ms
```

```
[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/iputils-20210202::gentoo  USE="arping filecaps nls ssl -caps -clockdiff -doc -gcrypt -idn -ipv6 -nettle -rarpd -rdisc -static -tftpd -tracepath -traceroute6" 0 KiB
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

See https://github.com/iputils/iputils/issues/293

----------

## bagas

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> See https://github.com/iputils/iputils/issues/293

 

ipv6 is used by few people.

It is wrong to do ipv6 by default.

Directly as they impose ipv6!

----------

